# Hobie Tackle Box



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

I was wondering if the hobie tackle boxes are soft plastic suitable- ie that soft plastics wont eat the plastic in the tackle boxes? I know plastics should be stored in there packets but the packets don't fit well in to the tackle boxes. Sooo.. the plan was to chuck the plastics into the boxes and at the end of the weekend return them dutifully to their packets.

Steve
YAK PB Bream 20cm Flattie 30cm Tailor 25cm (still though the count is rising)


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I tend to keep my jigheads and stuff in the hobie box, and a couple of SP packets in the mesh pockets of the yak.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

i've taken a couple of dividers out of the middle section and folded the Gulp bags over

don't think i would do plastics straight in though. would feel better if they were on press seal bags.

hobie themselves or the forum at http://www.kayakfishingstuff.com will have the answer

i wish there was a way to store all three boxes at once in the hatch space


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

jeeze louise, i've gotta go fishing more often. i just had a look at my stuff and there were "naked" SP's in there as you can see from the photo.


----------



## Garfish (Jun 2, 2006)

I purchased a cheap CD wallet from the supermarket and ripped out the cd dividers, leaving a zip up case for me to store the packets in. Cost $4 and seems to work well.


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

here's a close up of the contents


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Yeah, I used to do that too, but had 2 problems.

1) one of my gulp bags developed a leak (close encounter with a squid jig I think) the box now smells putrid.

2) 3-4 packets bulged the lid, which now has enough of a permanaent bulge to be annoying.


----------



## fishing mik (Dec 5, 2006)

mate i put my squiges straight out of the packet and into the hobie tackle box they seem to be fine the only thing i do every time i o out is put a few new ones in and give them a squirt with ultrabite works for me 
cheers mik


----------



## saysme (Apr 29, 2007)

Thought.. Maybe if I didn't try to put ALL my SP's in the boxes I would actually have room for the ones I want to use on the day.  
I like the CD cover Idea I have heard of people slipping the packets actually into the sleaves.. Might do that.
Steve


----------



## paddlepop (May 12, 2007)

anybody got a photo of the cd case in action?


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Bought an SP bag from Complete Angler, $20 or so.

Comprises of 2 binders filled with ziplock bags, does the job well.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got a similar set-up to Tim, although my bag has a small box on the other side for jig heads. Very useful.

I keep my dry plastics in a plastic box out of their packets without any dramas, and all my gulps etc in the bag in their packets.


----------

